# Orinoco

## weazy

I am running a Dell Inspiron, I have a built in NIC and a PCMCIA Orinoco card.

I have the onboard NIC set as module that doesnt autoload, I wrote a simple script that does the appropriate modprobes if I choose to take the laptop online. I am trying to configure my Orinoco Gold 128 802.11b but am having trouble. I have seen a number of posts and tried following them, but either I am dense or I didn't find the relevant post b/c the procedures haven't been successful. I am sure the problem is an oversight on my behalf. I am going to post what I presume are the relevant config files.

I have no PCMCIA support or wirelss support config'd in the kernel, using pcmcia-cs.

trying to name wireless card as net.eth1

I copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 and didn't make any changes. 

/etc/config.d/net looks like:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

i then run:

insmod i82365

insmod ds

cardmgr -f 

cardmgr responds:

cardmgr[16877]: watching 1 sockets

I assume I have a problem here: /etc/conf.d/pcmcia:

# Put cardmgr options here

CARDMGR_OPTS="-f"

# To set the PCMCIA scheme at startup...

SCHEME="home"

# These are from the pcmcia-cs distribution, but aren't used yet

# Should be either i82365 or tcic

PCIC="i82365 tcic"

# Put socket driver timing parameters here

PCIC_OPTS=""

# Put pcmcia_core options here

CORE_OPTS=""

I need to set my essid to rover. 

Also, can you recommend a GUI application that does signal strength monitoring similar in function to the one packaged for windows ...

----------

## Xargon

This is probably the best guide (don't know if you've already seen it):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=pcmcia

You actually do need to enable wireless support in your kernel (just general support, do not compile in drivers for your card).

----------

## weazy

do you mean:

Network Device Support --->

          Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) -------->

                                                                  [*]

I also noticed in the pcmcia-cs list that my Orinoco card was listed under orinoco_cs driver. How does that come into play? I didn't see that in any of the posts.

When I try to net.eth1 start I get:

 * Starting pcmcia...

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                           [ !! ]

 * Bringing eth1 up...

 * Failed to bring eth1 up

even tho I started it earlier with /sbin/cardmgr -f and it started.

ps -C cardmgr

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

16878 ?        00:00:00 cardmgr

I did look at that post, but it didn't work for me, looked again, still no dice. thanks for your help so far.

----------

## Xargon

```
do you mean:

Network Device Support --->

Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) -------->

[*]
```

Yes, that should be correct.  Be sure that nothing underneath that is selected at all.  Also make sure that you do not have PCMCIA/Cardbus support:

```
General setup --->

PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

< > PCMCIA/CardBus support
```

After you recompile your kernel, emerge pcmcia-cs.  Then make sure that i82365 ds are in your /etc/modules.autoload  Then reboot and see if it works.  If this doesn't work, do an lsmod to see what was actually loaded.

Your /etc/conf.d/pcmcia is identical to mine, so I don't think you have a problem there.

----------

## weazy

kernel config as posted.

reboot. still didnt come up. 

ifconfig eth1

eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found

lsmod looks like:

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

bcm4400                28288   1

ds                      7464   1

i82365                 41632   1

pcmcia_core            48544   0  [ds i82365]

i810_audio             27528   0

ac97_codec             11208   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               4580   2  [i810_audio]

ide-scsi                9072   0

sg                     30604   0  (unused)

sr_mod                 18680   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               90228   3  [ide-scsi sg sr_mod]

....

i cant start net.eth1

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up...

 * Failed to bring eth1 up

under /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts i set the example orinoco essid = rover which is the ID i need to get onto my network ... 

any other ideas?

----------

## Dracnor

Do you have any encryption on the network?  

Also try assigning the card a static IP address.  Make sure you re-emerge pcmcia-cs after you compile the kernel.  Also check dmesg for any unusual errors.  Did you emerge wireless-tools?  Type iwconfig and see if there are any wireless extensions.  Cardctl is also a useful command (reset and eject).  Yesterday I installed an Orinoco Gold I had to ifconfig eth1 up; you might want to try that.  As far as signal strength iwconfig will show you numbers, I used to use korinoco, I'm not sure what else there is (kismet?).

bdp

----------

## weazy

there is encryption available on the network but its not necessary to set up a key, you can go bareback so to speak. I popped the Orinoco card into an XP machine and set the essid and was on in a second without setting up an encyrption key.

i can't assign the card a static IP becuase I dont know the range if acceptable wireless IPs. I did emerge wireless-tools. 

when i try to ifconfig eth1 up i get:

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

/usr/sbin/iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

I notice that there is a wlan listed in /etc/init.d if I start it I get:

* Starting WLAN devices...

wlanctl-ng not found.

I dont even know where that got installed. i tried to emerge unmerge linux-wlan-ng but it said the packaged wasnt installed.

ugh, so frustrating.

----------

## Dracnor

I don't use the linux-wlan-ng drivers.  I just use the ones that come with pcmcia-cs.  It patches the orinoco drivers to .13b (can use airsnort -- monitor mode).  

have you started pcmcia?

```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

```

What messages does dmesg give you?  

Don't worry about iwconfig until eth1 shows up in ifconfig. 

bdp

----------

## weazy

eth0: Station identity 0015:0002:0001:000a 

eth0: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.10.2 

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported 

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported 

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 6 bytes. (rid=0xfc01, len=0x0000) 

eth0: MAC address 15:00:02:00:01:00 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 34 bytes. (rid=0xfc0e, len=0x0000) 

eth0: Station name "" 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfd10, len=0x0000) 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc06, len=0x0000) 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc83, len=0x0000) 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc82, len=0x0000) 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0c, len=0x0000) 

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0d, len=0x0000) 

eth0: firmware ALLOC bug detected (old Symbol firmware?). Trying to work around... failed! 

eth0: Error -5 allocating Tx buffer 

orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed 

I dont know why its calling it eth0 .... but that's what i get when i try to:

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start then dmesg

----------

## weazy

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=420971#420971

----------

## drakos7

A signal strength monitor: 

http://www.bochatay.net/programs/gwlan/

you will need the gai package at gai.sf.net

----------

## drakos7

There is also http://korinoco.sourceforge.net/ for KDE. Not sure how up to date it is though.

----------

## Assgier

Wavemon is a nice, non-X, signal strength indicator, wich i like to use most [img:5a254ee620]http://gathering.tweakers.net/global/smileys/worshippy.gif[/img:5a254ee620]

----------

## ragefan

I had similar problems with my Dell  i8.1k and my orinoco silver, what fixed to me was to change this line in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

 change the line:

```
include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff
```

to:

```
include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0xc00-0xcff
```

now it works great. I did not have to make any other changes to /etc/pcmcia/, only to /etc/conf.d/net  to set dhcp and to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 to load i82365 and ds.

----------

